# Just ordered a bass, what pickups should I get?



## noUser01 (Dec 10, 2012)

_MODS: I thought this fit more in the bass section than the pickup section, but my apologies if I made the wrong call there._

Hey guys. I just ordered a Schecter Stiletto Studio 5-string bass and I'm stoked. Nolly recommended it to me as the best metal/punk recording bass on a budget so I trusted his advice and bought it for Xmas. I was wondering about pickups though, since with guitars I was generally not a fan of active pickups, but I wasn't too worried about having the EMG HZ pickups in my bass. 

Most bass players I see in the progressive metal/punk/high gain genres are using passive pickups, and I know nothing about passive pickups for bass, or actives even... what should I look for in a pickup? Is it worth swapping out the EMG HZ's?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 10, 2012)

EMG HZ bass pickups sound great. I wouldn't worry about changing them. Of course, if you decide you don't like the sounds you can get from them afterward, by all means change them.

But there's no reason to change them off the bat.

If you do decide you don't like them, there are many good options in that form factor (EMG 40...4.0x1.5").


----------



## knuckle_head (Dec 10, 2012)

Take some time with the pickups you have - see if YOU like the sound and they fit into the music that YOU'RE making. If you find what you have is falling short THEN do some fishing.


----------



## N1h1l1ty (Dec 10, 2012)

the HZ are pretty solid for a budget bass - If you want to look into the high end spectrum, Nordstrom pickups are definitely worth considering - They're in the Prestige Ibanez basses and are generally very clear and articulate even on lower tunings - I'm considering a pair for my Guerilla bass, and right now its a contest between them and Bartolinis


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 10, 2012)

Basses arent like guitars where pickups are an almost overiding part of the overall tone. Other things come into play just as importantly like the electronics (some have active electronics or a mix... passive pups/active electronics, active/active, etc). In addition to all the stuff on the actual bass there are tons of other things you can do like run an outboard preamp like a Sansamp or something to shape your tone or boost it.

I feel like the money could be spent elsewhere for possibly more effect.

I dunno about passives being used on bass in high gain genres (though anything can work). Maybe if you like a retro flavor. I am all about the active more hifi hot signal tone on my bass... then I run it into a kind of old school tube amp and out a modern/hifi cab.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 10, 2012)

emg 40 gets my vote. after that (for this bass at least) are barts. 


rich


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't worry about pickups until you know you don't like the stock ones 

I've made that mistake before. got an Aftermath set for my RG7620 before I even ordered the guitar. Ended up spending $250 to just put the stock pickups right back in. 

Then I got a D-Sonic 7 and a Liquifire 7 that I liked more and kept in the guitar but that's off topic


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not making any decisions yet, I just wanted to start learning about bass pickups in general because I enjoy learning, and it's good to know. I won't buy anything until I spend a good month or two with the stock ones.  Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 10, 2012)

You don't need to upgrade them, IMHO. That bass will do pretty much any sound necessary with the stock ones.

That said, Nordstrand and EMG make great soapbar pickups. I've not played many Bartolini sets I like, but that doesn't mean they don't make good pickups, as I've had very limited experience with them. Delano does good stuff too.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd say most metal bassists use actives. (Dan Briggs and Alex Webster do, and they're two of the best >.>) 

But yea, I have a Schecter Stiletto Elite and I'm actually REALLY digging the EMG HZs. It's amazing how different bass is from guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 12, 2012)

HZs are passive 
I have these in both of my basses and I love them so much. They get a lot of hate over at Talkbass but I my basses are the best sounding I've ever played.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 12, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> HZs are passive
> I have these in both of my basses and I love them so much. They get a lot of hate over at Talkbass but I my basses are the best sounding I've ever played.


 This. The HZs are almost always paired with an active preamp, especially in mid-range basses. I almost bought a set of EMG45 DCs for my bass, and was also considering the CS models, but I ended up getting a bass with the EMG-45TW in the bridge and the EMG-45P-6 in the neck. Pickups probably aren't the biggest part of your tone. Construction and amplifier choice are just as important.


----------



## OmfgNotThatGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

Honestly, the Hz's should be fine. Try them out for a while but if you really don't like them, consider maybe EMG 40's, Delano or Seymour Duncan. It would be helpful if you could post some clips of what you want your bass to sound like, though.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 12, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> I'd say most metal bassists use actives. (Dan Briggs and Alex Webster do, and they're two of the best >.>)
> 
> But yea, I have a Schecter Stiletto Elite and I'm actually REALLY digging the EMG HZs. It's amazing how different bass is from guitar.



I have a feeling Dan Briggs uses HZs no? Might be wrong


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 12, 2012)

The Schecter is a fine bass without a pickup swap. The HZ series are OK; they're passive EMG pickups, paired with an active EQ. You can get a different tone by switching them for active EMG's (The X series sounds somewhere between the modern/edgy EMG tone and a classic, passive pickup).

As a bass player, I prefer the simplicity of a completely passive bass, but I can see the advantage of an active onboard EQ if you're recording direct to your PC.

Get some Circle K strings for that bass right away.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 12, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I have a feeling Dan Briggs uses HZs no? Might be wrong



He probably does. I just know he uses a Spector Legend, and those come with HZs, but I wouldn't be surprised if he stuck with them. And by actives, he still has an active EQ that boosts the passive pickups.


----------

